# Fishing report, Everglades, Flamingo 14 December



## GTimmayb (Aug 22, 2015)

You're just the best Capt. Bob, these reports are always my favorite read. Thank you!


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Nice updates, Reports like this keep my hopes up that soon I'll be able to get back out there on the water catching um up !


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

lemaymiami said:


> We fished out of Flamingo three days this past week and found better fishing every day we went. This week I'll let the photos tell the story...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bob, how are the water temp's? Seems like the drop would have been sufficient enough to move the fish inside. Any ideas why that hasn't happened?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Hasn’t stayed cold long enough (or we just haven’t found them...).

A quick check of water temps in the ‘glades tells me things are warming again as well.... Maybe, just maybe Whitewater might see a few tarpon between now and the 25th as well. How’s that for wishful thinking?


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Looks like an awesome day, we were south of flamingo a bit and had a great day that day using some of the tricks ya taught me!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Cool... What more could I ask for?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Cool...


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

great report


----------

